# Tripyramid Loop



## MXC (Jul 2, 2022)

Looks like some rain up there this morning. Wondering if the slides will be dry tomorrow. It looks windy. Thoughts? Other option is Zealand. Thanks.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 15, 2022)

At this point of the year, just go where you want. I've never been by Zealand (that I know of).

I'd go with a Sativa during the day and switch to Indica at night. These power sources are cheap and light to carry.

Also_, MEOW_

Opps lo mismo, I meant to say Meow.

My bad just trying to Meow, sneak in a meow, BUTT I don't know if I can do it.
Oh no - I've said too much, I haven't said enough.

That's me in the corner, that's me in the spotlight...

Every morning, I'm choosing my confessions, every whisper - The
distance in your eyes...

I played last night at Penuches Concord.



			losing my religion chords - Google Search
		


*"I am a stoner and a skier; everything else I do is to support these two things."*


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 15, 2022)

When a cloud hits the mountains it's like putting your thumb on the end of a hose. If you are in the mountains this is a constant. 

When the sun goes down, the air will not hold as much moisture as the air cools. This is not a constant.

When there are particles in the atmosphere from fires or a nuclear blast (it doesn't matter where it comes from) then moisture will have something to hold onto>>>


I hope you have fun and stay safe. Important to note: you will not always hear the slide from which the stone comes. 
So, don't hike under the others.


----------



## skiur (Jul 16, 2022)

Your smoking something a bit stronger than indicas or sativa's.  Stop smoking the crack, it's bad for you.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jul 16, 2022)

No, not me, sip beer and hardly smoke. 

"someone is wrong on the internet"

Little people all have many things in common. For example, you can make them feel and do things with the power of suggestion. Robert frost said it best in the poem Mending Walls...

"I put a notion in his head"


----------

